# APS 2000EF



## Bertie (4 Oct 2013)

Hi,
I am seriously considering buying one of the above to give me increased flow in my Rio 180.
At the moment I have an Eheim Pro 3 250 which runs at 950 lph. The APS is the only one I can afford at the moment but there may be a problem.
I currently use the 16/22 UP Atomiser and the size of the hose for the above is 25/18 has anyone got around this. I was thinking of attaching the hose with Jubilee clips but do not know whether the size difference would be too much for that.
Any one using this filter with this Atomiser?


----------



## krazypara3165 (4 Oct 2013)

I run two of them on my discus tank. They are not the greatest but they can turnover a fair chunk of water and mine have been running for a year. I doubt a jubilee clip would work and even if it did it would serioulsly reduce flow. Best option is to get a y splitter and split the piping to two smaller sizes to fit on your atomiser and then another splitter to merge back to the original size. Thats what I have done for my inline hydor. The splitters can be found in shops selling pond equipment.


----------



## Bertie (4 Oct 2013)

Hi,
Thanks for that.I think I understand what you mean. I will have a look on internet in the morning. Thanks again.


----------



## Bertie (5 Oct 2013)

Well I can only find T splitters. So if I was to used two I could then use them to make a bypass and have the Inline Atomiser on the bypass. 
Would that restrict the flow too much?


----------



## foxfish (5 Oct 2013)

Yes you need a Y, there are threads on here with links & diagrams... just cant find them!
Have you considered running another Eheim Pro 3 250?


----------



## krazypara3165 (5 Oct 2013)

To be honest Im currently using a t splitter, however my main feed goes through the top of the t qnd comes out the other end of the top of the t so it does not make that much of a difference if that makes sense. Hang on.......


----------



## Bertie (5 Oct 2013)

foxfish said:


> Yes you need a Y, there are threads on here with links & diagrams... just cant find them!
> Have you considered running another Eheim Pro 3 250?


 
Hi fox,
Yes I have considered another Eheim but the APS is more cost effective and I will donate my Pro 3 to my son. I still cannot find any Y splitters so will continue the search.


----------



## krazypara3165 (5 Oct 2013)

This is what ive done. Have not noticed a significant drop in flow compared to the other one which is on the same tank but not running a splitter.


----------



## krazypara3165 (5 Oct 2013)

Ooops helps if I add the pic!


----------



## foxfish (5 Oct 2013)

I haven't got much time to search Bert but these are close  Hose Pipe Y Piece 25mm 1 Inch Pond Fitting | eBay
 Plastic Barbed Connector Pipe Hose Joiner Tubing Fittings Air Fuel Water Petrol | eBay


----------



## Bertie (5 Oct 2013)

Thanks for that foxfish will have a look at them.....I am still looking and have not come up with much but will keep on it 

I have managed now to find quite a few. It is surprising how adding the word "barbed" to the search improved results greatly.


----------



## Bertie (8 Oct 2013)

Hi,
I got my 2000EF today, but I am still stumped on what to do about the UP 16/22 Inline diffuser.
I may be confusing myself, but there are two ways I can connect it to the APS hose, which is 18mm internal dia and 25mm external dia.
The only hose connectors that I can find with 18mm and 16mm are T's, so I can T off one hose  with the 16mm hose going to the atomiser and then re-joining the main hose using another T therefore creating a bypass with the main hose. If that makes sense.
The other way is that I can connect the larger hose to the UP which will connect to the thread area on the Inline and I can then clamp with Jubilee clips,but that will mean for 11cm the flow will be reduced from 18mm (internal dia of the hose) to 12mm (Internal dia of the UP) for 11cm.
Will either of these options cause major flow problems or indeed any other problems?


----------



## foxfish (8 Oct 2013)

You could try doing away with the UP & just feed C02 into your new filter inlet & see how it runs.


----------



## Bertie (9 Oct 2013)

foxfish said:


> You could try doing away with the UP & just feed C02 into your new filter inlet & see how it runs.


 
Hi foxfish,
Fitted the filter this morning and I have the co2 going in through the filter. The flow on the filter is very good and the only problem I have found is that I cannot seem to get rid of all the air in the filter. Whether this has anything to do with me having one empty basket in there I do not know. I just hope that at least by the end of the day the air would have disappeared.


----------



## DrRob (9 Oct 2013)

Takes me a while to get the water out of the intake, despite the priming mechanism. Probably got a lot to do with the wide bore pipes, but also wasn't helped when I first started when I realised that one of the joints on the intake was above the water line and was sucking in air.


----------



## Bertie (9 Oct 2013)

DrRob said:


> Takes me a while to get the water out of the intake, despite the priming mechanism. Probably got a lot to do with the wide bore pipes, but also wasn't helped when I first started when I realised that one of the joints on the intake was above the water line and was sucking in air.


 
Yes the air is 99.9% out now. After having an Eheim I have noticed a fair old hum from the motor on this one!! My son has an APS and it was as quiet as my Eheim.
It may need a week or to to bed in? I only noticed the hum after tilting the filter to shake air out. It does not sound like the impellor though. It is def a electrical hum.


----------



## DrRob (9 Oct 2013)

Mine's quieter than my eheim was, but that needed a new impeller. It's certainly got a motor hum too it, but I don't notice too much as it's in the utility.


----------



## Bertie (9 Oct 2013)

My Eheim was whisper quiet but I expect I will get used to it. I sit right next to it tho  Still has quite a bit of trapped air in it. Sounds like a washing machine at the moment. I will wait until the co2 switches off and then switch the filter off for 30mins,that some times allows any air to get out of the filter! As I said, I have got one filter basket completely empty so whether that is causing some sort of cavitation I don't know. Water change day tomorrow so if air is still there I will spread the media out a bit more. Or the co2 going directly into the inflow?


----------



## krazypara3165 (9 Oct 2013)

mine have a gentle hum but I do recall it was worse when I first started them up. I can no longer hear mine over my air pump now so they cant be too bad.


----------



## Bertie (9 Oct 2013)

Ah right. Yes I was hoping that it would bed in.


----------



## Bertie (9 Oct 2013)

Right, it has been running now for several hours and still sounds like a washing machine, I just cannot get all of the air out. Will wait until the co2 switches off as that could be the cause! If it is I will somehow have to connect my UP Inline Atomizer. I have worked out that the larger hose will fit over the screw thread on the UP so may have to try that with Jubilee clips. The motor hum may get quieter or I may be able to ignore it


----------



## foxfish (9 Oct 2013)

C02 will have the same effect as air in that it can accumulate &  cavitate the impeller.
However you might have air & C02 in there at the moment!


----------



## Bertie (9 Oct 2013)

foxfish said:


> C02 will have the same effect as air in that it can accumulate & cavitate the impeller.
> However you might have air & C02 in there at the moment!


 
Yes I think you are right fox.....At the moment there is not enough co2 going into the tank and will have to re-adjust all over again as long as the filter can take it. I have got an empty basket in there so it may be causing a cavitation problem? I will put some media in it tomorrow at water change.
Also, although I can "fit" the hose over the Inline diffuser, going from the large bore of this hose to the small UP tube may cause problems. Other than that it will mean going back to a ceramic diffuser


----------



## Bertie (9 Oct 2013)

Would this work?? The large 25mm hose is going in/out bottom to top and the 16/22 going out at the T then through the UP Inline Atomizer back through another T and the 25/18 hose carries on through that T bottom to top!


----------



## Bertie (10 Oct 2013)

Firstly I can say that this Filter is way more messy than the Eheim was. As for taking pipework off and taking the power head off, water over the living room carpet but managed to soak up with towels and the wife has not noticed ( yet) 
Well the rest of the day was no better!! Water change went ok and I managed to get the by pass fitted, then promptly broke my JBL bubble counter! (ordered a new one) So connected a small one which is just a stream of bubbles!
Re started the filter and my by pass pipework decided to leak everywhere so had to strip it all down again and applied more LS-X jointing compound and it stopped leaking.
The long spraybar has started making a bit of a high pitched whine and the fish decided to all go to the opposite end of the tank. The noise seems to have stopped now.
Switched on the co2 and hardly any bubbles coming out of the spraybar! I have checked the by pass hose and can see large bubbles coming out of the Atomizer and travelling up and out of the spraybar so the Inline Atomizer seems to have stopped working properly.
I have ordered a 65mm Bazooka diffuser from one of our sponsers and I just hope that the bubbles produced will manage to get all around the tank.
On the positive side.................The flow from this filter appears to be good!!

Just to add that the co2 directly into the filter inlet created a constant washing machine noise and very regular burping!


----------



## foxfish (10 Oct 2013)

What on earth are you going to do all day long if you ever get you tank to your satisfaction?


----------



## John S (10 Oct 2013)

Bertie did you try just dunking your atomiser in a jug of water and running the co2 to see what is happening?


----------



## Bertie (10 Oct 2013)

Hi John,
That is tomorrows job...but when I saw the bubbles exiting up the bypass they were big bubbles.


----------



## ian_m (10 Oct 2013)

Have you got any flow in your bypass loop?

If not this could explain the gas build up.

In one shop with a monster FX2 ? Bucket sized filter with 25mm pipes, they had a 16/22 mm loop with an UP atomizer on, but the main larger non bypass piece of pipe (clear PVC) had a clamp on it, clearly restricting flow forcing water around the atomizer loop.


----------



## Bertie (10 Oct 2013)

Hi Ian,
Yes I have flow. I have my main hose going from bottom to top on both T connectors and the 16/22 from the T through Up Inline and back to the main hose through the other T.


----------



## Gary Nelson (10 Oct 2013)

Sorry I can't help you more Bert, but I'm sure you will crack it! "May the Force be with you"


----------



## foxfish (10 Oct 2013)

As long as the bypass is vertical l flow wont be important ....


----------



## Bertie (11 Oct 2013)

Hi foxfish,
That is how I have mine, I will have to investigate further!


----------



## nbaker (11 Oct 2013)

Just received my APS 2000EF+ today and have just finished setting it up.

Well impressed with the media capacity & flow, mine is silent.

Just not impressed with the spray bar so I think I will look into making one myself just need to figure out which size pipe & fittings to get.

Hope you're getting yours sorted Bertie.

Nigel.


----------



## Bertie (12 Oct 2013)

nbaker said:


> Just received my APS 2000EF+ today and have just finished setting it up.
> 
> Well impressed with the media capacity & flow, mine is silent.
> 
> ...


 
Well mine is certainly not silent,although my son's one is, but is getting better. The pipework is very flimsy but for the price it is ok. I am using a diy spraybar along my back wall.


----------



## nbaker (12 Oct 2013)

Can't really argue with the value, for £72 at the moment its a bargain.

What fitting did you use to make your spraybar Bertie?


----------



## Bertie (12 Oct 2013)

Do you know I cannot remember!! I got them from a web site with "fluffy" in the web address (I think) as I had a comp crash and had to re-load. But I got the instructions from UKAPS somewhere (with a formula to work out hole size etc)....I might need to replace it though as it was made to replace my Eheim spraybar and I fancy clear Acrylic which you can get from e-bay with searching,although this one is working well. I did find it a pig to get the holes in a straight line.
Good Luck with yours.


----------



## nbaker (14 Apr 2015)

Just a quick update, the UV chamber on my filter has been leaking and killed the UV unit  

Perfect excuse for me to upgrade to an FX6


----------

